# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Westveer (Amsterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Westveer

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Amstelring, Woonzorgcentrum Leo Polak, Amsterdam

Adres: Saaftingestraat 8, Amsterdam

Website: www.amstelring.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Westveer*

----------

